# Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen



## Koi-Uwe (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Da ich wie fast jeder Koiteichbesitzer Ärger mit Fadenalgen hat, habe ich auf den Rat meines Koihändlers gehört und Milchsäurebakterien ausprobiert. Marke und Hersteller spielen erst einmal keine Rolle.
40 € kostet der Versuch, eine Nachdosierung ist im Normalfall nicht erforderlich. 
Bei meinem Fadenalgenwuchs war ich aber doch eher skeptisch .
Also Wasserwechsel gemacht und rein mit dem Pulver (man sollte min. eine Woche kein Wasserwechsel vornehmen). Eine Woche vergeht und es passiert NIX. Aber dann geschehen  seltsame Dinge im Teich, mein PH-Wert sinkt von 8,5 (bei mir Standard) auf 7,5, der Sauerstoffgehalt fällt aber munter mit nach unten, aber noch im grünem Bereich. Aber man sieht das sich die Fadenalgen beginnen aufzulösen . Von oben nach unten fallen die einfach ab und landen im Vliesfilter. 
Nun sind 4 Wochen vergangen und es ist nicht eine Fadenalge mehr zu sehen, nur ein leichter Pelz auf der Folie den die Koi mit Freude wegfuttern. Den Koi scheint das alles nichts auszumachen, sollten die Milchsäurebakterien das Wundermittel gegen Fadenalgen sein ? 
Mein pH-Wert ist immer noch bei 7,5. Der Sauerstoffgehalt ist dagegen wieder im normalen Bereich. 
Ich denke es ist Wichtig die Wasserwerte während der "Behandlung" im Auge zu behalten, besonders der Sauerstoffgehalt bricht Brutal zusammen. Das mir in der Zeit die Ammoniumwerte um die Ohren geflogen sind, sehe ich in keinem Zusammenhang mit der Bakterien. Einmal hatten wir Stromausfall, dann haben die Algenreste meine Pumpen verstopft, so das zu wenig Wasser in den Filter kam.

Fazit: Zu empfehlen wenn man die Wasserwerte permanent im Blick hat.


----------



## robsig12 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Uwe,

schön zu hören.

Schreib mir doch mal den link deiner Bezugsquelle per PN. 

Danke

Gruss Robert


----------



## Dodi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi Uwe,

klingt echt interessant und empfehlenswert, wenn man die WW ständig kontrolliert.
Aber was heisst ständig? Würdest Du täglich messen? - Ich habe ja keine sonstige Kontrolle über die Werte, ausser ich messe mit Tröpfchentest.

Die Bezugsquelle würde mich auch interessieren - müsste doch auch inner Apo geben, oder sind das spezielle, die Du bekommen hast?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Ich Messe ja ständig via IKS PH, Sauerstoff, Radox und Leitwert. Das Produkt ist nichts besonderes, muss man nicht zur Apotheke latschen, gibt's wohl bei jedem Koihändler.


----------



## Olli.P (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi Uwe,

links- oder rechts-drehend.............. 

die gibbet doch oder.............


----------



## robsig12 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich Messe ja ständig via IKS PH, Sauerstoff, Radox und Leitwert. Das Produkt ist nichts besonderes, muss man nicht zur Apotheke latschen, gibt's wohl bei jedem Koihändler.



Hi Uwe lass Dich nicht betteln. Welches Produkt? Bitte PN und ich sag´s nicht weiter.


----------



## Pickwick (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo, ich so wie einige andere die ich kenne verwenden selbst auch schon länger Milchsäure Bakkis aber nicht die Teuren... (mit Koiaufschlag! ) sondern diese https://www.kanne-brottrunk.de/land/Land:15.html mit Erfolg. 5 Ltr. 8,60€ ist nur ein Bruchteil von dem was zb. AnarexBio kostet ;-)

Man kann auch den Kanne Brotrunk statt Fermendgetreide nehmen ist reiner von der Zusammensetzung  weil er nach dem Reifeprozess nochmal gefiltert wird.Allerdings sind dort etwas weniger milchsäurebakkis drinn.

Erst ist das Wasser etwas Trübe was sich aber schnell legt und das Wasser wird Glasklar. Bei der Dosierung ist weniger mehr. nach dem Wasserwechsel (50 ml auf 1000 ltr) auf den gesamtern Teich vorher in einem 10 Ltr Eimer vorverdünnt schön verteilen.

bis dahin und schönen Abend ,grüße Chris


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi Leute,

wie sieht es denn hier mal mit vorher / nachher Bildern aus ......


----------



## Doppellhelix (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Das der Sauerstoff zusammengebrochen ist, kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären, daß deine Bakterien sich explosionsartig vermehrt haben und auch irgendwas umgesetzt haben.

Warum aber dein Ammonium hochgeschossen ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären.

Ammonium kommt eigentlich nur über den Urin in Form vom Harnstoff ins Wasser.

Die Erklärung das der Ammonium hochgeschnellt ist: Da dein Sauerstoff eingebrochen ist, fand keine Umsetzung vom Ammonium zum Nitrat statt. Das erklärt aber immer noch nicht, wie der Ammonium ins Wasser gelangte. Durch den Harnstoff der Fische sicher nicht, da Süßwasserfische nicht "pinkeln" müssen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Ich denke mal das da wohl einiges zusammen kam, zum einen waren die Pumpen in der Leistung gedrosselt, da immer Fadenalgenreste die Schaufelräder blockiert haben und dadurch der Filter nicht genug Wasser bekam. Dann hatten wir Stromausfall und und und  Aber das hatte ich schon oben beschrieben.

@Olaf
Nachherbilder kann ich liefern, Vorherbilder hab ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## buddler (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo,hallo!
das wäre ja echt der hammer, wenn das funktionieren würde.ich hab schon so einiges in diesem jahr an fadenalgen aus dem teich holen müssen.
leider bin ich auch der versuchung verfallen schnell zum erfolg zu kommen und hab reichlich algosin reingeballert.am anfang hats ja noch gewirkt.mittlerweile lachen die dinger sich nach der zugabe kaputt.steigen kurz durch die anhaftenden sauerstoffblasen auf und legen sich nach einer weile wieder hin und wachsen gemütlich weiter.
bringt das zeug wirklich etwas?ich wäre für so manchen tip dankbar.
gruß jörg


----------



## Maik (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Moin
Auch ich hatte das problem mit Fadenalgen !
Allerdings hatte ich ein Mittel auf Bio basis !
Und es hat den Fischen und den Pflanzen nix ausgemacht!
Und alles was bei mir überblieb war oder ist noch teilweise so ein Teppich auf der Folie die meine Koi´s und andere nach und nach abnagen !
Gruß Maik


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Jepp,
Ist bei mir auch so. Spart auch Futter


----------



## robsig12 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Bis jetzt nach 2,5 Monaten noch keine Fadenalgen. Gut zu wissen, was helfen könnte, aber besser so.


----------



## michag (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo,so habe mir mal 5 Liter von Kanne Fermentgetreide bestellt.Werde es am WE dann mal ausprobieren und TESTEN !! Wasserwerte z.B. Ph senken ???? jetzt zwischen 7,8 8,6 starke Schwankungen.Schöne Fadenalgen  :evil


----------



## buddler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

für mich steht fest----------------nie wieder chemie.
wenn dann auch nur noch auf biobasis.
hab schön die chemiebrühe angesetzt,rein damit,freie bahn für für alle ektos geschaffen.
die kois leiden ganz schön.gestern mein größter (80 cm)eingegangen.jahrelang nix gehabt.jetzt so was.:sauer:sauer:sauer
leider zu spät.


----------



## michag (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo was für Chemie ????????????


----------



## buddler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

oben beschrieben.
hab schon die chemeische keule algosin reingehauen.
deshalb würde für mich nur noch was auf biobasis wie dieser brottrunk in frage kommen.


----------



## Maik (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

richtig so !
wennschon was in teich knallen nur in ausnahmefällen !
Und dann nur auf bio basis und nur so lange wie nötig !
Ich habe mein mittel 3x angwendet und habe immernoch mehr als 3/4 von dem zeug !
und ich hatte weitaus weniger dosiert als  angegeben !
Und keinem auser den Fadenalgen hat es geschadet !


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Ich habe den Brottrunk jetzt 3 Wochen im Teich und kann keinen objektiven Unterschied feststellen. Subjektiv kommt es mir so vor, als ob sich die Fadenalgen weicher anfühlen, das wars aber auch schon.
Ich werde den Rest noch aufbrauchen, aber dann den Teich wieder sich selbst überlassen, denn eigentlich funktioniert er gut, die Pflanzen müssen halt noch wachsen.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Henkkaas (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

ob Milchsäurebakterien gegen Fadenalgen wirken halt ich für unwarscheinlich auch wenn es im Fall von Uwe funktioniert hat.

Ich selber nehme alle 14 tage einen guten schuss Biorex in meinen Filter. Das nehmen wir auch wenn wir bei Kunden Neuanlagen installieren. Einfach Klasse.

Für meine KOI mische ich MiracleAnimal ins Futter. Eine Woche lang und dan 2 Wochen pause. ( Nicht das Füttern sondern Die Bakkis)

Alles bestens. keine Algen Wassewerte top und Koi sowas von aktiv!


----------



## michag (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo ,denke mal das ist so ca. das gleiche aber ohne Koi-ZUSCHLAG


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



Henkkaas schrieb:


> ob Milchsäurebakterien gegen Fadenalgen wirken halt ich für unwarscheinlich auch wenn es im Fall von Uwe funktioniert hat.



Um zu wissen warum es funktioniert hat, muss man wissen was eigentlich im Teich passiert ist. Also ich weiß es nicht 

Und immer noch keine neuen Fadenalgen in sicht


----------



## Henkkaas (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Na und so soll es auch bleiben

Irgendwas wird es bewirkt haben... 

Was ich nur sagen wollte das jetzt nicht jeder Milchbakkis ins Wasser kippt um fadenalgen zu vernichten;-)


----------



## kingman (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hört sich echt Klasse an dieser Brottrunk !


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Uwes Aussage kann ich bestätigen wir haben das Mittel probiert bei meinem Kumpel,der keine Fadenalgen mehr sehen wollte..ich war noch zu ängstlich..und es wirklich keine Alge mehr zu sehen, Folie ist fast blank. das ist eine gute Woche her, mal sehen wies weitergeht


----------



## Pickwick (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Sag ich doch


----------



## Olli.P (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi,

eben!!

Bei mir hat der Brottrunk auch geholfen 

Und wer es wirklich wissen will, der wird wohl im nächsten Frühjahr nach dosieren müssen.... 

Und wenn wir dann keine Fadenalgen mehr bekommen, wird's wohl doch am Brottrunk liegen............  :smoki

Denn die nächste Frage wäre ja nun:

Wie überstehen die den Winter


----------



## michag (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

morjen,so habe am Samstag morgen auch mal 2 Liter Brottrunk in meinen Lavagraben bzw. in meinen Teich gekippt...............mein Ammuniak leicht erhöht :evil Am Sonntag war es bei 0.Bin mal gespannt werde heute nachmittag ( Montag ) nochmal messen.Vielleicht greift der Brottrunk auch meine Fadenalgen an.Das Wasser hat einen leichten gelbstich bekommen.
Bei der gelegenheit habe ich auch ca.6-8 junge Japaner entdeckt ca 5cm groß


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Behalte bitte dein Ammoniak im Auge, ebenso den Sauerstoffgehalt


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi Micha,




> Vielleicht greift der Brottrunk auch meine Fadenalgen an.



Da musst du dem Brottrunk/den Milchsäurebakterien schon ein, zwei Wochen Zeit geben...................


----------



## michag (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

morgen Olli,ja das kann ich mir denken warten , warten   habe aber ein gutes Gefühl..........glaube die Algen verändern ihre Struktur :beten


----------



## maritim (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Behalte bitte dein Ammoniak im Auge, ebenso den Sauerstoffgehalt



stimmt! das sollte man unbedingt tun!

wenn die baktis richtig arbeiten, dann benötigen sie auch sauerstoff um die abgestorben fadenalgen und schmodder abzubauen.

wobei es beim vliesfilter nicht so dramatisch ist, weil er den schmodder sofort aus dem system zieht. schlimmer ist es nur, wenn die vorabscheidung nicht gut ist und die unmengen an schmodder die entstehen in lösung gehen.

meiner meinung nach, sollte die filterleistung(wenn ein vliesfilter verwendet wird) für paar stunden nach zugabe vom brottrunk gedrosselt werden. 
dadurch können sich die bakterien in ruhe absetzen/ ansiedeln.

bei micha sieht man eigentlich sehr schön, das die bakterien arbeiten.
anfangs hatte er etwas ammoniak im wasser und nach zugabe vom brottrunk ist das ammoniak verschwunden.


----------



## buddler (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo!
haben die bakkis auch einen einfluss auf die schleimhaut der tiere?
werden sie resistenter gegen ektos?
was denkt ihr?
gruß jörg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Nabend,
würde ich nicht unterschreiben.

Aber mir ist aufgefallen das kleinere Wunden ruckzuck verheilen. Beim Laichgeschäft gab einige Kratzer, die sind schon wieder komplett verschwunden. 

Ich werde morgen noch einmal nachdosieren um Fadenalgenfrei in den Winter zu kommen.


----------



## buddler (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

ich werds wohl mal in nächster zeit testen.
bis dann.
gruß jörg


----------



## michag (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Uwe,  


Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Aber mir ist aufgefallen das kleinere Wunden ruckzuck verheilen. Beim Laichgeschäft gab einige Kratzer, die sind schon wieder komplett verschwunden.


............................das kann ich auch bestätigen !!!
Samstag wird bei mir auch noch mal dosiert.Die Fadenalgen werden so langsam Braun und lösen sich auf ......es ist am Samstag dann 1 Woche her


----------



## maritim (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo micha,

danke für deinen beitrag.

das fermentgetreide  hat bei dir sehr schnell angeschlagen und wenn die fadenalgen braun werden, dann geht es jetzt schnell bis sie verschwunden sind.
achte auch bitte auf deine kh-werte/ gh-werte, weil das fermentgetreide  nach erfahrung meines bekannten am besten arbeitet, wenn der kh-wert und gh-wert bei 6 oder höher liegt.
micha, in den nächsten wochen wird dein vliesfilter ganz schön schnaufen, bis er die abgestorben algen aus dem teich hat.

*die erfahrungen von meinem bekannten:*
1.
nachdem das fermentgetreide  regelmäßig angewendet wurde, musste der kh-wert und gh-wert nicht mehr ständig angehoben werden, wenn er vorher auf den gewünschten wert angehoben wurde.
2.
die fadenalgen/ schwebealgen sind nur noch minimal vorhanden. die uvc wird nicht mehr benötigt.
3.
auch der ph-wert  hat sich nach 8 wochen auf 7,0 bis 7,5 eingependelt.
4.
mein bekannter hat anfangs das fermentgetreide wöchentlich in den teich gegeben und nun alle zwei wochen. allerdings gibt er etwas mehr von fermentgetreide in den teich als angegeben.
5.
das wasser ist klar.

.
*
nun noch meine persönliche erfahrung:*
bei mir besteht eigentlich kein grund, das ich fermentgetreide in den teich gebe, da mein teich frei von fadenalgen/schwebealgen ist.

hatte an einer anderen stelle im forum schon geschrieben, das meine anlage wegen eines fehlers 9 stunden nicht mehr mit strom versorgt wurde.
die biologie in den biofiltern war komplet im eimer und ich hatte gleich etwas nitrit im wasser.

habe bei meinem bekanten das fermentgetreide geholt und in den filter und teich geschüttet. das nitrit ist am nächsten tag verschwunden und obwohl ich jetzt schon wieder füttere sind alle werte noch top.

meine persönliche meinung ist, das der brottrunk/fermentgetreide viel mehr bewirkt als man ihm zutrauen.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde
ich habe den Fred mitgelesen und hier geht es ja wohl um mehr oder weniger dasselbe.

Ein Algenproblem habe ich gerade nicht mehr...aber ob ich nun endlich eine stabile Biologie im Teich habe?
Nik schreibt im erwähnten Thread:


> Wenn aber durch solche Zugaben lediglich die Mikroflora in die Richtige Richtung "geschubst" wird, bzw.deren Entwicklung beschleunigt wird, dann ist es einfach nur hilfreich.


hier lese ich





> Um zu wissen warum es funktioniert hat, muss man wissen was eigentlich im Teich passiert ist. Also ich weiß es nicht


 als newbie bin ich sowieso laufend am Rätselraten, aber mit Brotdrunk kann ich doch eigentlich nichts falsch machen?


> ,so habe mir mal 5 Liter von Kanne Fermentgetreide bestellt.


hab ich heute auch...


> Behalte bitte dein Ammoniak im Auge, ebenso den Sauerstoffgehalt


hmpf
das habe ich noch nie gemessen! Sollte ich Ammoniak messen, wenn Nitrit/Nitrat nicht nachweisbar ist? Mein pH ist zwischen 7.2 und 7,6 stabil. Ist das bei meinem Fischbesatz (Minifische wie Lieschen, Bitterlinge, Goldelritzen, Notropis..) überhaupt relevant?
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## michag (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo all,so am  14.08.2010 sind es dann 3 Wochen.........denke der Brottrunk zeigt jetzt schon seine Wirkung meine Fadenalgen sind seit gestern zu 80% weg  habe in der Zeit ca 50 KG von Hand abgefischt.........rest hat der Smardpond erledigt.Wasserwerte haben sich auch Super entwickelt........mein PH ist seit gestern 7,50 - 7,08  mal sehen wie es am Samstag ist.Denke einfach es war das Fermentgetreide von KANNE


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde,
am letzten Sonntag hab ich das Fermentgetreiden abends in den Teich gegeben. Es gab keine Trübung oder eine Reaktion von Seiten der Fische/__ Muscheln, somit gehe ich davon aus, das nichts negatives mit Sauerstoff- oder Ammonikagehalt im Teich geschehen ist.
Mein pH bleibt, wie bisher, stabil bei 7,6.
Im Abstand von 14 Tagen soll ich noch mal die gleiche Menge ins Wasser geben.
Das ich jetzt schon sehen kann, das die Milchsäurebakis mit dem Rest meiner fädigen Algen machen, dazu wird es noch zu früh sein.
Wenn sich was tut, werde ich berichten.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## heiko_243 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Auch nach 6 Wochen Brottrunk ist bei mir alles noch wie es war - Fadenalgen wie vorher (habe aber auch noch genug Nährstoffe vom Befüllen im Teich), dafür 1 Muschel tot. Ob es dabei aber einen Zusammenhang gibt - keine Ahnung. Die anderen Teichbewohner sind alle munter.


----------



## toschbaer (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
ich bin ja auch ein Freund von Brottrunk und ko.

Gestern war ich bei meinem Vetter, seinem Teich (140m³) habe ich erst mal eine "Kur" verschrieben.
Die Maßnahmen:
50m³ Wasser gewechselt
20 Liter Brottrunk und jeder weitere Woche 5 Liter
Alle 2 Tage einen 5l Joghurt Shake (Paprika- __ Johannisbeere- Knoblauch- Joghrut) 2 Wochen lang   und kein anderes Futter,  außer den Fermentgetreide-Barren die ich mitgebracht habe -  alle 2 Tage 50 St..

LG 
Friedhelm, 
der das nächste mal auch Fotos vom Teich macht


----------



## buddler (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

wie jetzt?du haust echt joghurt in den teich?veräppeln oder ernst???????????????
was machen die fische damit?fressen die den joghurt?????
wie sieht denn danach das wasser aus???????????????????????
das mit dem brottrunk verfolge ich ja schon ne ganze zeit hier,aber joghurt?
gruß jörg
grummel,grummel,grummel


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Friedhelm,

 wie hast Du die 20l Brottrunk in den Teich eingebracht, einfach geschüttet oder mit einer Gießkanne gut verteilt, - auch auf die Pflanzen?

Siedeln sich die Bakterien auch auf einem substratlosen Boden bzw. an den Steilwänden des Teichs an, wenn es keinen Filter gibt, wie bei mir, oder muss man für Aufwuchsmöglichkeiten in anderer Form sorgen? Ich habe zwar jede Menge Sand-Lehmgemisch im Teich, allerdings nicht am Boden sondern in großen, bepflanzten Gefäßen. Könnte man den Brottrunk auch dort einbringen, oder besser im freien Wasser?

Ich kannte Brottrunk bis jetzt nicht, habe aber öfter schon Molke, hin und wieder auch Joghurt in den Teich gegeben, wenn auch nur in geringen Mengen und nicht regelmäßig.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich habe nun zum 2. Mal den Fermentgereide-Sud in meinen Teich eingebracht - 900ml mit ca 10 l Wasser in der Gießkanne...
Diesmal habe ich gezielt 4 Stellen damit "gegossen", dort hängt, nahe der Wasseroberfläche, ockerfarbenener Algenmulm. Das sieht nicht sehr lebendig oder gesund aus. 
Obwohl das Fermentgetreide recht sauer riecht, und an diesen Stellen als michige Wolke im Wasser stand, sind die neugierigen Fische sogleich in den Wolken herumgeschwommen.., sie scheint der Sud also eher anzuziehen denn abzuschrecken....
Am nächsten Tag (!) war das gelbliche Zeug weg, darunter sehe ich wieder die frischgrünen Pflanzen und die milchigen Wolken haben sich soweit verteilt, das ich keine Trübung im Teich feststellen kann.
Somit setzen die Bakterien des Sudes etwas in Gang, das ich nicht genau verifizieren kann, ich sehe nur, das gelbe Zeug ist weg, die Fische finden es höchst interessant...
Was mit dem gelben Zeug nun geschieht, raus aus dem Teich ist es ja nicht vielleicht verstoffwechseln es diese Bakterien ja zu etwas bedeutend positiverem wie gelblichem Schmodder. 


Morgen habe ich endlich Zeit, Johannisbeeren zu ernten, ich nehme mal die roten Riebisel, um Friedhelms Jogurt-Shake anzurühren, ich bin gespannt, was die Fische dazu "sagen" 

Liebe grüße
Andrea


----------



## Olli.P (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Andrea,

ich werf jetzt einfach mal die Frage in den Raum:

Hat du den *Brottrunk* oder das *Fermentgetreide* genommen 

Denn ich bin langsam der Meinung das der Brottrunk nicht wirklich hilft, jedenfalls bei mir....... 

Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, das das Brottrunk-Teichwasser anschließend immer durch den starken Regen wieder verdünnt wurde


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi Olli, 
ich habe hier irgendwo gelesen, das im Fermentgetreide mehr Bakis seien wie im Brotdrunk...
also habe ich Fermentgetreide genommen.

Ich habe kein wirkliches Algenproblem oder sonstige Probleme mit meinem Wasser. Es ist nicht trübe und die messbaren Werte sind i.O.
Da kann der Fermentgetreide-Sud nichts weltbewegendes verbessern, aber dass das gelbe Zeug verschwunden ist - das ist ja auch nicht schlecht! Das Zeug riecht übel nach Gammelschlamm, und meine Hände riechen auch nach mehrmaligen Waschen danach.
Und ob die Bakis noch mehr im Teich können?
Ich kann ja nur bestimmte Dinge sehen, ich muss mal Geruchsproben vom Schlamm am Teichgund nehmen, möglicherweise tut sich auch da was... 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Olli.P (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Na,

das hilft mir ja nu schon mal weiter


----------



## polyodon87 (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Uwe Das mit den Milchsäurebakterien geht super gegen Algen und sogar gegen die Lochkrankheit ist das Zeug's erfolgreich.Da war mal ein Bericht im Koi kurier war echt begeistert was die kleinen Tierchen so bewegen in Sachen Fischgesundheit und Wasserqualität MfG Ich.Ich liebe Koi's


----------



## buddler (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo!
hab das jetzt vor 14 tagen auch zum ersten mal reingeschüttet.
erst 5 liter brottrunk und nach einer woche noch mal einen kanister fermentgetreide von raifeisen.
in 14 tagen wollte ich dann noch mal einen kanister vom fermentgetreide einbringen.
im moment siehts eigendlich noch ganz gut aus.kann natürlich auch an den niedrigen temperaturen liegen.jedenfalls sind alle getesteten wasserwerte wieder top.
die algen haben sich auch nicht mehr so extrem ausgebreitet.
mal schauen wie es weitergeht.
gruß jörg
ps.koi fressen wie verrückt seitdem das zeug drin ist.


----------



## buddler (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

moin!
war vorgestern noch mal mit wathose im teich ,um die mitte zu kontrollieren.
an den rändern zur unteren stufe hingen wieder ein paar bündel der lieblingsalgen.
mit dem rechen waren sie allerdings sofort gelöst.die konsistens der algen ist nicht mehr so kräftig wie in den letzten monaten.sie sind jetzt eher matschig und gehn mit ihrer farbe von dunkelgrün ins braunschwarz über.
scheint den mistdingern nicht so gut zu bekommenevil
gestern noch mal 2,5 liter in die filteranlage und den bachlauf gekippt.
ich werde vor der winterruhe noch einmal die restlichen 2,5 liter der angefangenen menge reinkippen und dann ist gut für dieses jahr.
wenn ich mir überleg was ich an mittel gegen die algen reingehauen hab............
der tipp war gold wert.im kommenden jahr muss sich dann das fermentgetreide über die wachstumsperioden behaupten.ich denke mal dass es klappen wird.im letzten jahr fingen die algen schon bei 5 grad an zu wachsen.dafür siehts bis jetzt sehr gut aus.
sonst noch jemand weiteres von dem gesöff zu berichten?:?
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

ph wert liegt im moment bei 6,8.vorher immer so zwischen 7,2 - 7,8.
spielt wahrscheinlich auch eine entscheidene rolle für das wachstum der algen.
muss ich nur ständig kontrollieren


----------



## andreas1704 (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Bleibt die UV bei der Behandlung an oder nicht???? Wieviel von dem Zeug gibt man denn auf 1000 Liter Wasser?


----------



## scholzi (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi Leute....
hab hier mal ne interessante PDF zum Thema gefunden....!
http://www.japankoi-bedarf.de/de/img/Miracle_Animal_Artikel.pdf
sieht aus wie die von Polyo angesprochenen Auszüge vom Koikurier...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



buddler schrieb:


> ... wenn ich mir überleg was ich an mittel gegen die algen reingehauen hab.....


Also ich hab genau gar nichts reingehauen,
Fadenalgen gibt`s jahreszeitenbedingt absolut keine mehr
(die gibt`s nur im Frühling und da nur wenig; im Sommer ganz wenig),
die Klarheit ist in letzter Zeit massiv gestiegen (Secchi-Tiefe über 3 m).

Inwiefern denkt ihr, 
dass das Einbringen von organischem Material (Milchsäure, Brottrunk, ...)
mittel- bis langfristig zu WENIGER Algen führen soll?
(Kurzfristig werden die vielleicht geschwächt, aber sehr bald wieder durch Neue ersetzt,
wie ja offenbar auch buddlers Erfahrungen zeigen.)
Das ist doch zweifellos nur eine zusätzliche Nährstoffquelle für die!


----------



## heiko_243 (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



> mit dem rechen waren sie allerdings sofort gelöst.die konsistens der algen ist nicht mehr so kräftig wie in den letzten monaten.sie sind jetzt eher matschig und gehn mit ihrer farbe von dunkelgrün ins braunschwarz über.


So sehen die bei mir auch im Moment aus, aber ganz ohne Zusätze. Dürfte eher an der Jahreszeit liegen. Die anderen Pflanzen sind auch eher auf dem Rückzug.


----------



## Limnos (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi

Das mit der Milchsäure kann durchaus klappen. Es geht aber auch mit Salicylsäure oder ASS. Wahrscheinlich ist das aber teurer. Außerdem sind Weidenrinde und Weidenblätter wegen der darin enthaltenen Salicylsäure algenwidrig. Das Problem ist nur die bei Teichen i.A. große Wassermenge. Ob ein Strohballen im Wasser wirkt, kann ich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen. Zumindest ist der aber sauschwer, wenn man ihn wieder herausholen will. Wieviel Gramm des Pulvers war es denn in etwa? Vielleicht tut es auch saure Milch?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Um mit dem pH-Wert runterzufahren, sind die angeführten Mittelchen zwar kindersicher,
aber bringen eine Menge Nebenwirkungen mit sich, 
nicht zuletzt durch den Eintrag von Biomasse, den wir ja doch verhindern wollen,
um die Nährstoffkonzentration niedrig zu halten.

Weniger kindersicher, aber nebenwirkungsfrei und billig ist dagegen das Ansäuern mit Schwefelsäure!
(Grundsätzlich ist Akkusäure sehr geeignet,
aber bitte nicht die Autobatterie in den Teich kippen - das Bleisulfat ist sehr giftig!)
Im Teich steigt damit nur der Sufatspiegel und die Karbonathärte fällt.
Bloss so ein bissl reinschütten ist da aber nicht:
Die Säure wird vorverdünnt und langsam reingemischt (Filterauslauf),
während immer wieder gemessen wird. (Titrieren - vergesst die Stäbchen!)
Allerdings muss man das u.U. mehrfah im Tagesabstand wiederholen,
das das Ausgasen des dabei entstehenden CO2 den pH-Wert in die Höhe treibt.

Ich kann mir aber  nicht vorstellen, wozu das im Gartenteich nötig sein sollte!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
direkt neben meinem Teich stehen 2 Trauerweiden. Mein "Laubeintrag"  im Teich stammt gößtenteils von diesen Bäumen. Weiden verlieren das ganze Jahr über sehr viel Laub.


> Außerdem sind Weidenrinde und Weidenblätter wegen der darin enthaltenen Salicylsäure algenwidrig.


 Das kann ich nicht beobachten, Algen wachsen dennoch in meinem Teich..

Beim googeln bin ich auf folgendes gestossen:


> Das frische Weidenmaterial enthält noch nicht den aktiven Wirkstoff Salicylsäure. Dieser bildet sich erst nach einigen Umwandlungen durch Darmbakterien und in der Leber aus dem Inhaltsstoff Salicin und ähnlichen Inhaltsstoffen... ...Die Stoffe aus der Weide wirken nicht direkt, sie müssen erst zu Salicylsäure umgesetzt werden.


 Möglicherweise haben die Fische kaum Kopfweh wenn sie den Wirkstoff irgendwie aufnehmen und verstoffwechseln können. 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## buddler (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

der artikel von scholzi ist ja echt der hammer.wenn das stimmt,dann fress ich nen besen quer.
wenn doch ,hab ich n problem.
khv mit ferment geheilt?da wär ich ja der richtige kandidat.
wär ne interessante studie.
den test im nächsten jahr werde ich eh noch mal wiederholen.
für dieses jahr kommt kein fermentgetreide flüssig mehr rein.das wasser hat topwerte und ist bis auf den grund glasklar.die paar fadenalgen sollen ruhig den winter über die restlichen nähstoffe verbrauchen und somit ist ruhe für dieses jahr.
in nächster zeit beim ersten frost wird der filter noch ausgestellt und alles eingelagert.
dann heißt es: still ruht der see für 2010.
gruß jörg


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Aus der Werbebroschüre für Mirakel Animal (ganz ganz hinten):





> 13. März 2005
> Wassertemperatur 2.5° C, PH 7.65 Das Wasser wurde durch Sauerstoffzufuhr 1 Woche lang vorbereitet.
> 14. März 2005
> Wassertemperatur 2.4° C, PH 6.0 Heute hinzufügen von Milchsäurebakterien (250fache Verdünnung)
> ...


... äh ... NOCH weniger wäre vielleicht NOCH besser, oder?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Schlimm genug das man so etwas in einem Eimer erforschen muss.

Ich habe echt keine Lust mehr über den Sinn des Lebens zu diskutieren, es ging mir in diesem Thread über meine Erfahrungen mit den Bakkies. Ich habe nie geschrieben das man es auch so machen soll.

Ich fasse noch einmal zusammen:
+ Fadenalgen verschwunden
+ Koi erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit, klasse Farben und enormen Wachstum
+ PH-Wert wurde in meinem Teich auf ein normales Maß reduziert (ca.7.5)

- Ammoniumwerte sollte man im Auge behalten
- Sauerstoffwert wird Definitiv nach unten gedrückt

Und Peter, nimm deinen Teich mit 5 Karauschen bitte nicht als Maßstab für alles andere.


----------



## buddler (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hat ja nur positive wirkungen das zeug.kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> - Ammoniumwerte sollte man im Auge behalten
> - Sauerstoffwert wird Definitiv nach unten gedrückt


Beides ist ein sicheres Zeichen für eine ERHEBLICHE organische Belastung des Teiches.
Dass eure Tiere TROTZ der Rosskur überlebt haben,
spricht für deren robuste Natur 
und nicht für das "Medikament",
das sogar in der Jubel-Werbeschrift, die ich zitiert habe,
mehr als zweideutig rüberkommt.


----------



## buddler (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

werte am 24.9.2010
NH4 Ammonium 0,5 mg/l
NH3 Ammoniak 0,5 mg/l
werte am 14.10.2010
NH4 Ammonium 0,0 mg/l nicht nachweisbar
NH3 Ammoniak 0,0 mg/l   nicht nachweisbar
das ganze nach insgesamt 15 litern 
5 liter brottrunk
und 10 liter fermentgetreide.
zugesetzt über den zeitraum von etwas 40 tagen.
ich kann nicht meckern.dem besatz gehts blendend und die fadenalgen sind so gut wie weg.
wenn du anderer überzeugung bist, ist das natürlich dein gutes recht dies zu äußern.
frag mich nur immer wie du das beurteilen willst, ohne die anlagen und equipment zu kennen.
jörg


----------



## scholzi (25. März 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi Leute....
der Frühling ist da und die Biologie im Teich fängt an zu rappeln!
Wann fangt ihr an das Zeugs wieder anzuwenden und gibts vielleicht neue Erkenntnisse zum Thema?
Finde es sehr interessant!


----------



## michag (25. März 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

mahlzeit ,morgen kommt wieder was rein


----------



## buddler (25. März 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

moin!
hab vor 14 tagen den ersten kanister fermentgetreide versenkt.
die fadenalgen scheinen das nicht wirklich zu mögen.
die konsistenz der abgekescherten algen ist eher matschig und schleimig.
sie haften auch nicht mehr so auf der folie,sondern lassen sich problemlos mit dem kescher von der folie abheben.
hoffentlich bleibt es so.
gruß jörg


----------



## seppl (25. März 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo, haben nun auch den Fileter gestartet, ich gebe immer von Bio Bao, im Frühjahr in den Teich, das 
ist auch gegen __ Parasiten, habe jetzt noch bei Brotkanne den Kanister Fermentgetreide gekauft und
werde dies nächste Woche anwenden.Werde den Brottrunk Getreideferment, so anwenden wie hier im 
Forum schon beschrieben worden ist. 500 ml auf 10 000 Liter am Anfang in den Teich, dann monatlich 250 ml
auf 10 000 Liter.

Grüße Marion


----------



## troll20 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo @ all

das ist ja ein interressantes Thema für viele Algengeplagte (ein Glück gehör ich noch nicht dazu )
Was mich aber interessieren würde ist, wie sind eure Teiche aufgebaut, mit vielen Pflanzen oder eher weniger bis Koi- Pool. Besonders von denen wo es so Super geklappt hat, würde mich eine Antwort interressieren.

mfg René


----------



## scholzi (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Servus...
Ich habe es mir dieses Jahr auch mal bestellt und werde es testen!
Laut lesen hier und da, sollen Milchsäurebakterien sehr dominant sein und gegen pathogene Bakterien agieren und somit den Keimdruck senken!
Damit sollte es den Fischen leichter fallen, die stressige Kaltwasserzeit zu überstehen!
Aber wenn das stimmt, würden ja auch Nützliche angegriffen... Von Nitritproblemen war hier aber noch nie die Rede!


> ich gebe immer von Bio Bao, im Frühjahr in den Teich, das
> ist auch gegen __ Parasiten


Ich denke mal, dass dies auf die gleiche Weise arbeitet...weniger Keimdruck= weniger Parasiten!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Im Folienteich leiden wir doch an der Akkumulation gewisser Stoffe: Phosphor, Stickstoff, ...
(Futter, Blätter und was auch sonst immer kommt in den Teich rein
und raus kommt durch Verdunstung nur reines Wasser,
der Rest bleibt drin und konzentriert sich über die Jahre immer weiter,
außer wir entfernen ihn durch Wasserwechseln.)

Inwieweit glaubt ihr dann, im Teich etwas zu verbessern durch Zugabe von 

leicht verderblichem organischem Material (Brottrunk, Milchsäurebakterienzuchtsubstrat usw.)
bzw. von Bakterien, die aufgrund des gravierend anderen Milieus sofort versterben?
Beides steht sofort wieder als Bakterien- und nach deren Arbeit dann als Algennahrung zur Verfügung.
(Dass die Milchsäurebakterien - siehe auch hier - im Teich weiterleben,
wo bei extrem anderem pH-Wert auch ihre Lebensgrundlage, der Milchzucker wegfällt,
ist nach menschlichem Ermessen absolut ausgeschlossen.)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es durch Zugabe dieser Mittel je nach vorherrschender Wasserchemie 
(wobei inbesonders der Karbonathärte hohe Bedeutung zukommt)
zu einem pH-Sturz* kommt, der die Fadenalgen schädigt;
der bereits angesprochene Kupferionenanteil mag auch eine Rolle spielen.
Beides schädigt -wie Scholzi schon angedacht hat- jedoch SICHER auch die Filterbakterien,
wodurch für einige Tage bis wenige Wochen der bakterielle Abbau zum Erliegen kommt.
Das KÖNNTE mangels Nitrifikation kurzfristig weiteres Algenwachstum bremsen,
aber die Stoffe befinden sich im Kreislauf bzw. im Wasser - die hat ja niemand rausgetan!
Sobald sich die Filterbakterien auf die anderen Bedingungen eingestellt haben 
oder sich diese wieder "normalisiert" haben, 
wandeln sie diese wieder in Pflanzennährstoffe um, die dann in höherer Konzentration vorliegen als vorher.
Damit düngt man dann eine neue Algengeneration.

Mich würde interessieren, was die Kollegen mit biologischem Hintergrundwissen** dazu denken.
Es würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Fehler in meinen Überlegungen zeigen könnte
und/oder FUNDIERTE erklärende Worte findet.


*) WENN ich schon einen pH-Sprung in meinem Teich hervorrufen wollte,
dann würde ich das unter permanenter Messung (!) durch Zugabe von verdünnter Schwefelsäure tun:
Das Endprodukt dieser Reaktion ist Sulfat und als solches eher kein Algendünger.

**) Ich meine damit Leute, die nicht kritiklos übernehmen, was der Verkäufer verspricht
oder nach Pauli Müllers Beteuerungen in seinem Teich super funktioniert haben soll.


----------



## scholzi (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Servus Peter
Ich kann mir das auch nicht wirklich erklären.
hier mal ein Link der erstmal ehrlich zu klingen scheint..!Verkäufer ist er trotzdem  
http://www.teutokoi.de/tag/milchsaurebakterien/

hattest du den gelesen? da gehts um MSB als Futterzusatz!


			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.japankoi-bedarf.de/de/img/Miracle_Animal_Artikel.pdf


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Robert,
danke für die interessanten Links!
Zuerst mal zu den Effektiven Mikroorganismen:
Ich hab mich vor ca. 2 Jahren mal in diese Richtung informiert
und die hiesige Vertretung hat mir einen mehrseitigen Hochglanzkatalog verpasst
und aus dem Ärmel die richtige Zusammenstellung samt Menge geschüttelt:
Für kaum 800 Euerlein würde mein Wasser wieder suuperklar;
einen Lokalaugenschein brauchen die dafür nicht, 
eine Wasserprobe brauchen´s auch nicht
und die Wasserwerte sind egal.

Dafür haben die immer von "grünem Wasser" gesprochen, anstatt zuzuhören;
seriöse Diagnostik vor tiefgreifender Medikamentation ist etwas Anderes, oder?
Ich habe daraufhin beschlossen, KEINE teure Melassebrühe in meinen Naturteich zu kippen.
Hochinteressant, aber wenig glaubhaft fand ich auch, 
dass 3 verschiedene Zubereitungen von EM eine breite Palette von Problemen vom Teich fegen
und damit vergleichsweise Blitzo zum hochspeziasierten Schmalspurmittel degradieren.

Der Verfasser/Verkäufer des EM-Atikels aus deinem Link 
beschreibt das Zeug jedoch nicht als algenvertilgendes Wasserpflegemittel,
sondern zum fischtherapeutischen Gebrauch, wobei die Dosierung heftig ausfällt:
In ein 2500 Liter-Becken kippt er 5 Liter EM und dann wöchentlich wieder je 1 Liter;
auf meine 250 m³ Pfütze umgerechnet sind das 500 Liter (!) Mikroorganismen in Melasse
und dann wöchentlich immer wieder 100 Liter - na servas!
Im 2500 Literbecken mach ich schnell mal einen Wasserwechsel, wenn´s komisch ausschaut,
aber was soll ich da machen? 
Allein die Füllung mit Trinkwasser (KH!) kostert mich 800 €!

Seröser erscheint mir der Artikel im 2. Link,
aber auch da wird ober die therapeutische bzw. allgemein kräftigende Wirkung 
einer oralen Verabreichung bzw. durch Einsatz als Futtermittelzusatz gesprochen;
es mag ja durchaus sein, dass die Karpfen gesünder leben, wenn sie öfter Joghurt essen!
Ein Bekannter füttert seine Hühner auch mit abgelaufenem Joghut aus dem Supermarkt
und schwört drauf, sie würden daraufhin besser legen (Eier halt).
Allerdings lässt er seine Hühner NICHT darin waten und er bestreicht oder besprüht sie auch nicht:
Im Artikel ist ja auch definitiv NICHT die Rede von Wasserpflege oder Algenbekämpfung.

Wie kommt ihr dann auf die Idee, das Zeug in den Teich zu kippen?
Nur weil ´s sich so biologisch anhört?
Kupferionen oder gezielter Säuresturz sind ja noch irgendwo auf dem Boden wissenschaftlich abgesicherter Realität
(auch wenn ich das nicht in meinem Teich tun möchte, aber ich hab ja eh keine nennenswerten Algenmengen),
doch DAS schaut ja sehr nach einem gefährlichen Mix aus Hokuspokus und Lotterie aus!


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo erst mal :?KANNE Fermentgetreide flüssig ist ein Milchsäure-Gärungsprodukt auf Getreidebasis. Durch Fermentationsprozesse entsteht aus biologisch angebautem Getreide KANNE Brottrunk mit verdauungsförnernden D-/L-Enzymen, welche Fäulnis im Darm hemmen, die --körpereigene Vitaminsynthese unterstützen __und die Futterverwertung fördern. KANNE Fermentgetreide® flüssig ist reich an Mineralien, Spurenelementen, Vitaminen, essentiellen Aminosäuren und enthält ca. 3,5 % biologische Milchsäure. Darüber hinaus leben in einem Milliliter ca. 3,5 Millionen vermehrungsfähige Brotmilchsäurebakterien.  nun könnte es nicht so sein das es wie beim Menschen im Darm so eine art unterstützung auslöst und der Fisch dann halt bessere Abwehrkräfte besitzt.   Gruss Reiner S.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Reiner,

das ist durchaus im Bereich des möglichen 

Denn nachdem wir unseren Teich letztes Jahr mit Brottrunk behandelt haben, konnte ich letzten Winter und auch im Frühling bei unseren Koi "keine" Karpfenpocken mehr feststellen! Und wir hatten da zwei Kandidaten die die Pocken wirklich sehr stark hatten.
Mal gucken wie es sich in diesem Winter bis zum Frühling verhält. 
Mann will ja schließlich auch nicht zu voreilig irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehen........... 

Daher hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht darüber berichtet............. :smoki


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



Reiner S schrieb:


> nun könnte es nicht so sein das es wie beim Menschen im Darm so eine art unterstützung auslöst und der Fisch dann halt bessere Abwehrkräfte besitzt.


Wird das beim Menschen auch als Dauerbad z.B. in Thermen angewendet?
KÖNNTE das dann auch als Anstrich für Rennpferde (ca. + 0,32 km/h!),
ev. als biologischer Rasendünger oder Unkrautvernichter
oder vielleicht sogar Öl- bzw. Benzinzusatz 
für längere Automotorlebensdauer 
seine Wirkung entfalten?

Nachdem Lebertran ausgesprochen gesund für Menschen ist,
sollte man den dann nicht in den Koiteich einrühren;
gegebenfalls halt lieber ein bissl mehr?

... oder ziehen da Gutgläubige Schlüsse,
die kritischen Menschen beim näheren Nachdenken 
sehr schnell als Humbug erkennbar sind?

Fakt ist:
Ein Teich ist ein komplexer Lebensraum voll kompliziertester natürlicher Kreisläufe;
ein Folienteich leidet an der Akkumulierung organischer Substanzen;
und wenn man da zusätzliches organisches Material
oder irgendwelche Chemikalien einbringt,
ohne GENAU zu wissen, was das tut,
geht´s den Fischen höchstens 
TROTZDEM gut und
nicht deswegen.


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo und guten Morgen  Ja nu wenn der liebe Gott nicht die Brille erfunden hätte würde ich Heute noch vor  einer Parkuhr stehen und nach der Uhrzeit fragen. Können Sie mir sagen wo die andere Strassenseite ist :evil Ja da Drüben:shock Und warum schicken die mich immer hier rüber.:smoki Eines weiss ich mit Sicherheit das die Natur noch viel mehr Überraschungen für uns hat       Nu zu meinen Fischlein die hatten grosse rote Scheuerstellen und haben sich auch überall im Teich gekratzt hab vor 3 Tagen das Fermentgetreide in meinen Teich gegeben und Heute kann ich nur noch sagen  alles weg den Fischen geht es wieder gut .  Gruss Reiner  S.  P.S. zum Glück hab ich keine Chemi benutzt das hätte dem Kois mehr geschadet.


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo So ist das Happa Happa was ich meinen Koi gebe . Auf dem anderen Bild kann mann an den weissen Koi schön die abheilung sehen. Ich denk mal das zeug wirkt warum auch immer werde weiter Euch berichten .         Gruss Reiner S.


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hab da noch was vergessen  Ich mache das nicht um klares Wasser zu haben sondern um meine Koi gut zu ernähren. Muss immer da an der Peter denken weisste ich hab schon Sachen gegessen aber __ Fliegen kann ich immer noch nicht  Was ist dann mit den Leuten die es heimlich schon seid Jahren tuhen denn irgendwie ist das Zeug immer schnell Fergriffen


----------



## zickenkind (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo und guten Abend,

man(n) liest viel !!!!!  Man(n) hört viel. Na ja und das nicht alle gleicher Meinung sind ist auch okay. Deswegen alles zu zerreden ist schnell geschehen. 
Chemie kann man(n) muss man aber nicht benutzen.  Tja und wenn man(n) die Wahl hat ist sicherlich die Biologische die bessere.

Nun will ich mich auch mal outen, Habe mit dem Beginn der Saison angefangen jede Woche 1,5 Liter Brottrunk zur Unterstützung des Teiches hinzugefügt. Okay ich habe keinen Teich in dem Sinne sondern ein Becken und Pflanzbecken extra. Ob mein Wasser besser ist ????? Zumindest bis dieses Jahr keine Mengen von Schwebealgen, Blaualgen  usw. Fadenalgen am Rand ja,  so um die 5cm Länge die sind schon vorhanden. Wasser ist so klar das ich bis auf den Grund in 1,8Meter schauen kann und dies hatte ich letztes Jahr nicht. Da war das Wasser grün und die Kois nicht zu sehen. Also ob es der Brottrunk ist oder auch nicht, ich kann meine Fische sehen. Habe letzte Woche vergessen am Stichtag die 1,5 Liter hinzu zufügen und die Beobachtung war leider das die Algen/Trübung des Wasser zugenommen hat. Nach Zugabe Brottrunk ist das Wasser wieder auf dem Wege klarer zu werden.

Also nützlich oder unnützlich......  Bei mir hilft der Brottrunk........   Tja und mein Gewissen ist beruhigt. Zumindest sehe ich den Erfolg bei meinem Wasser.....
Ach ja, Wasser muss gut sein denn alle Niederen Lebewesen wie Wasserflöhe, Mückenlarven, Blutigel, Köcherlarven usw sind bei mir alle vorhanden, Was will MAN(N) mehr ????

In diesem Sinne allen einen schönen Sommer.


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo und Danke Michael   ich mache den Brottrunk ins Koi Essen da sind die ganz jeck nach .


----------



## Bakerman (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Ich benutze Kanne Fermentgetreide statt Ana.....x und erziele die selben Resultate wie vorher

Kostet halt nur ca 7,50 € die 5 Liter statt ca. 40 € für das selbe mit dem teuren Aufkleber 

Getrocknetes Fernmentgetreide mische ich mit Multisirup unter meine Koipellets 
Was gut für meine Verdauung ist schadet den Fischen auch nicht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Liebe Teich- und Koifreunde!
Als FUTTERZUSATZ kann ich mir Fermentgetreide und Brottrunk sehr gut vorstellen: 
Da ist (wie in der Küche) sicher Kreativität gefragt, 
denn viel zu viele Leute halten doch tatsächlich Trockenfutter für vollwertig und gesund 
und abwechslungsreiche Ernährung erschöpft sich bei denen im Wechsel von Sticks zu Flocken.

Als Zusatz zum Teichwasser halte ich das Zeug nach wie vor für haarsträubenden Unsinn
und wenn das Teichwasser darob nicht zur Kloake wird, 
dann trotz und nicht wegen solchen völlig fremden Stoffen.
(Spricht für die Leistungsfähigkeit der Filteranlagen!)

Die Leute, die sich so sehr davor scheuen, "Chemie" ins Wasser zu kippen,
haben offenbar keine Ahnung, was man da mit "biologischen" Mitteln alles kaputtmachen kann.
(... wobei die genaugenommen unter anderem AUCH Chemie sind, genauso wie Kochsalz, Zitronensäure,...)
Wenn z.B. - wie ein Forenteilnehmer geschrieben hat - die Fadealgen absterben, abfallen und vom Filter angesaugt werden,
dann ist das ein sicheres Anzeichen für einen kleinen biologischen Super-GAU,
völlig gleich ob das Brottrunk oder irgendeine andere Chemikalie ausgelöst hat.
Um beispielsweise den pH-Wert zu senken, 
wäre z.B. Schwefelsäure -so garstig und gefährlich die sich anhört - 
mit mehrfacher pH-Wertmessung die weit schonendere Methode,
die vor allem langfristig weit weniger Kollateralschaden anrichtet.


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo und hab Dank fürs Futter nu und der rest ist wohl so wie es der Herr Peter uns Schreibt  denn im Teich ist es eine sozusagen Nahrungsquelle( Nahrungsbombe ). Mann könnte auch Sagen das das was im Bio Filter stattfinden sollte im ganzen Teich passiert im Frühjahr kann das wie eine Starthilfe wirken aber im Sommer kann es zu dem kommen was uns der Schwarze Peter so alles Schildert .   na dann Lecker Jogurt     P.S. im Futter mache ich auch schon immer mal Jogurt und das hat den Koi immer gut getan. Das was ich mich nur frage warum wenn ich Jogurt oder das Ferment Getreide fütter kriegen meine koi wirklich weniger Krankheiten und auch die Faben echt schöner sind . Hab auch mal so ein Schluck genommen am Geschmack ist noch zu Arbeiten und der Rest Spieglein Spieglein:an der Wa.....Gruss Reiner S.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo das Heutige und Morgige Essen der Kois  Paniermehl , Toastbrot , 3 Katoffeln , Eisbergsalat zerkleinert 50 Gramm , 50 ML Kanne Fermentgetreide , Koisticks rot weiss gut 1 Liter,2 Esslöffel Traubenzucker   AAAA Alles gut kneten wenn es mehr Feuchtigkeit braucht Wasser Oder KUCKSTE BILDER ESSEN  Und so sehen sie dann aus Bild Kois


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Reiner!
Paniermehl und Toastbrot würde ich zwar nicht verfüttern,
aber du bist offenbar ein Koihalter, der sich mehr Gedanken und auch Mühe zur die Ernährung seiner Tiere macht,
als bloß die Aufschriften der Trockenfutterkübel zu lesen
und an deren Vollwertigkeit zu glauben.

Da will ich dir nicht vorenthalten, wie im professionellen Bereich gefüttert wird:
Sehr gute Erfolge haben einige Kollegen, die große Fische halten und züchten
(z.B. auch das Salzburger Haus der Natur - im Übrigen SEHR sehenswert!)
mit einem Gemisch aus Kopffleisch, Haferflocken und verschiedenen Gemüsen
(Erbsen, Karotten, Blattgemüse und was einem sonst noch so ein- und reinfällt),
das vitaminisiert und mit Gelatine zusammen durch den Fleischwolf gedreht wird.
Das lässt sich leicht, billig und in großen Mengen herstellen und wird in Platten eingefroren,
Bei Bedarf wird von denen ein Stück abgebrochen und kommt gleich gefroren ins Becken;
die Gelatine verhindert, dass das Zeug herumschwimmt und das Wasser versaut.
(Spezialtipp aus meiner Erfahrung: 
Süsses rotes Paprikapulver gibt völlig bio toll rote Fische!  )

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das auch für Koi ein sehr gutes Futter wäre
und auf jeden Fall DEUTLICH besser als jegliches Trockenfutter,
unabhängig davon, was Hersteller auf die Verpackung drucken.


----------



## sbecs (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo @all,
nach monatelangem Mitlesen hab ich mich registrieren lassen um mich gerade zu diesem Thema mal zu äussern. Kurze Vorabinfo:
Ich habe unseren Teich erst vor wenigen Monaten errichtet.Dachte ich habe durch jahrelanges Züchten von Diskusfischen das nötige Hintergrundwissen und nachdem der Familienrat überein kam dass ein Swimmingpool unnütz sei, ein Schwimmteich zu viel Platz beansprucht viel die Wahl auf einen Koiteich (für Goldfische wollt' ich mir die Plagerei nicht antun).
Beim Bau abendlich noch etwas durch einige Foren und Bücher lesend enstand ein schöner (Folien-)Teich mit ca. 20cm³ ,guter Randbeflanzung, Flachwasserzone (wird diesen Winter beim Umbau leider geopfert).
Nach längerer Einlaufzeit ohne Fische wurden dann die ersten Tosais von ca. 15cm eingesetzt, vorher jedoch "impfte" ich den Teich mit Brotdrunk (250ml je 1000l) abends.
Die eingesetzten Fische waren sehr scheu und versteckten sich fast nur in Falten (ja ich war nicht in der Lage faltenfrei zu verlegen :-(..), einer sonderte sich tagelang komplett ab.
Wasserwerte gemessen, keinerlei Nachweis von Nitrit, Nitrat, Chlor o.ä., von daher für uns unerklärlich.
Die nächsten Fische waren dann bereits 25cm groß und diese waren auch schon beim Züchter sehr gefrässig und zogen damit dann wohl die Kleinen mit an die Oberfläche so dass alles super aussah, im Gegenteil es verbesserte sich mit jedem Zukauf von Kois, die letzten beiden 45cm groß, alle wurden zutraulich, fraßen und inspizierten ihren neuen Lebensraum.

Soweit so gut.Bis ich den neuen selbstgebauten 4-Regentonnen-Filter mit Spaltfilter davor anschloß. Da ich die Regentonnen (a 300l) mit Bodenablauf baute standen diese ca. 20cm über der Erde, der Siebfilter steht dann noch obenauf da merkwürdig gebaut (Auslauf und Einlauf anwenderunfreundlich angeordnet).
Fische wurden unruhiger, versteckten sich öfters, Wasser wurde trüber am Boden was ich nicht weiter als gefährlich ansah bis ich dann mal wieder die Werte gemessen habe, Nitrit und Nitrat im erhöhten Bereich.
Ein Fisch sonderte sich nur noch ab, trogelte träge in der Strömung, leider begriff ich zuspät wo das Problem lag.
Anfangs kaufte dich die teuersten Filterbakterien weil ich annahm diese hätten sich trotz der 4 Wochen noch nicht derart angesiedelt dass die Probleme entstehen konnten.Dumm aus heutiger Sicht und leider verloren wir dadurch den armen Sanke aber ich sah wohl den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, gab dem Scheuern der Fische das Hauptaugenmerk.
Kurz und bündig ich übersah dass durch den Filter aufgrund der Bauhöhe meines Filters nur noch alle 4 Stunden der Beckeninhalt floss somit in dieser Zeit mehr angehäuft wurde als den vorhandenen Filterbakterien zugeführt werden konnte. Wirklich dämlich von mir, so konnten die schlechten Wasserwerte trotz täglichem TW nicht in den Griff kommen (mittlerweile ist alles im Lot, stärkere 20000er Pumpe), Fische stehen gut, fressen gierig, nur noch wenig scheu.
Doch nun zum Thema hier. Ich verfiel auch den vielen Berichten dass Milchsäurebakkies nur gut für den Teich und die Kois wären und verabreichte diese nach "Vorschrift", eher sogar in längeren Abständen. Ergebnis:
Wasser wurde glasklar wenn man es zusätzlich belüftete (für mich kurzzeitig ein gutes Zeichen), Kois jedoch zogen sich zurück, wurden scheuer, rieben sich an Gegenständen. Wie erwähnt torgelte einer später nur noch durchs Wasser, wir setzten ihn separat und sahen den Grund, ein großer roter Fleck am unteren Kopfbereich, rote Entzündungen an den Flossen. Unterm Mikroskop sahen wir nichts was aber nichts heißen muss denn ich denke dass ich da noch lernfähig bin.Bakteriell auf jeden Fall so mein laienhafter Befund. Den Fisch in Meersalzlösung (leider in so kurzer nur noch mit Jod aufzutreiben) gebadet, umgesetzt, keine Besserung. Temp.-Erhöhung, keine Besserung. Dann Langzeitbad mit Meersalz angesetzt (sogar nur 50g auf 500l), am nächsten Morgen war er leider tot.
Doch ich weiche ab, diese Milchsäuerbakterien zumindest die Kanne-Produkte sind definitiv nicht das Allheilmittel, ich bin mittlerweile sogar der Meinung dass diese schädlich sind im Teich, denn wie gesagt jedesmal wenn ich beim Wasserwechsel bei welchem sich die Kois sichtlich wohl fühlten während das Wasser einlief, diese Milchsäue nachdosierte waren die Fische kurze Zeit später wieder scheu, einige sonderten sich ab, fraßen schlecht nur eben das Wasser wurde glasklar (wird es übrigens seitdem ich die große Pumpe habe auch so). Mein letzter Versuch war dass ich mehrmals das Futter für einige Minuten in Ferment-Getreide vollsaugen ließ. Ich fütterte erst ein wenig ungetränktes Futter welches gierig aufgenommen wurde. Dann gab ich das Ferment-Futter hinzu. Anfangs auch da gieriges Aufnehmen was sich jedoch sehr schnell legte bis hin zu völligen Ablehnung und auch am nächsten Tag wurde das normale Futter nur zögernd genommen welches sich dann allerdings wieder legte und normal weiter gefressen wurde. Gestern war dann definitiv der letzte Versuch mit dem getränkten Futter, das gleiche Prozedere, heute fraßen sie wieder das normale Futter, Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir nur eine Beobachtung, ich sah eben eine weiße, gallertartige Ausscheidung eines Fische vorbeischwimmen (leider zu schnell um sie heraus zu fischen und weg war sie) wie ich sie von kranken Diskusfischen kannte. Hoffe nun dass nicht noch etwas ausbricht. 
Es sei noch erwähnt dass sich hier im Umkreis (nähe Köln) noch kein Koi-Doc angesiedelt zu haben scheint, nach Düsseldorf würde ich jedoch fahren wenn wieder ein Koi sich absondert.
Ich jedenfalls kippe diesen Mist nicht mehr in den Teich und dass sich die Kois weniger scheuern habe ich nach der Dosierung auch nicht feststellen können, Fadenalgen enstanden nur in der Phase als ich noch nicht erkannte dass der Durchfluss nicht stimmte, das fehlen dieser lag also nicht an den Milchsäurebakterien.
Meine Fische fühlten sich immer wieder erst wohl wenn der Lebenszyklus der zugesetzten Milchsäurebakterien durch Sonnenlicht etc. zu ende ging, neue MSB riefen dann wieder das Unwohlsein hervor.
Ich kann also dieses Zeug alles andere als loben. Das einzigste welches nicht diese krassen Wirkungen zeigte war das Biorex (klar, war 3 mal so teuer, sehr dünnflüssig und die Dosierung obendrein noch sehr viel geringer als bei Kanne).
Ich glaube in vielen anderen Bereichen nicht dass was öffentlich so bereitwillig erklärt wird, warum ich allerdings hier nun wieder auf etwas hereinfiel was beim Einschalten des Verstandes unsinnig erscheint ärgert mich selbst am Meisten.
Das Geld für solche Produkte und all die anderen bunten Wässerchen investiert man lieber in bessere Technik oder einen Wasserwechsel mehr.

Ich werde meinen Teich übrigens im Winter umbauen (Kois kommen in die IH), 2m Tiefe, Flachwasserzone zu 90 % geopfert, Bachlauf welcher momentan am Rand des Teichs verläuft wird ebenfalls geopfert um mehr Wasserinhalt zu bekommen (denke dann so ca. 40cm³ zu erhalten) und vor allem wird der Filter als Schwerkraft evtl. Zielsaug umgebaut also in die Erde versenkt.Ob ich 2 Bodenabläufe fest einbaue oder das Zielsaugprinzip mit getarnten Rohren am Bodengrund verwende weiß ich noch nicht. Zukunft soll natürlich ein Trommelfilter werden, ob mein General dieses jedoch zulässt nachdem aus dem "kleinen Biotop" eine Komplett-Feierabend-Beschäfigung geworden ist wird die Zeit zeigen.

Nochmals, ich rate jedem ab diese Kanne ungetestet in diesen angegebenen Mengen einfach so in den Teich zu kippen auch wenn bei mir vielleicht noch negative Begleitumstände das Bild verschlechterten, geholfen haben sie jedenfalls definiv nichts und ich kann da dem Schwarzen Peter nur komplett zustimmen...

MfG


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo das ist doch nicht wahr (impfte" ich den Teich mit Brotdrunk 250ml je 1000l Sorry aber dann kann ich deine Fischlis verstehen haste vor Jogurt zu machen .Nu hast es schon selber erkannt (rate jedem ab diese Kanne ungetestet in diesen angegebenen ---Mengen -- . Allso eines weiss ich mit sicherheit so NICHT.     Auf das Wort Menge kommt es an   . Mache auf c.a. 1Kilo Koiessen 40 ml Kanne und das Reicht .und so sehen meine koi aus


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute des Teiches was den nu sehen die gut aus oder sollte ich mein Futter selber essen


----------



## sbecs (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo das ist doch nicht wahr (impfte" ich den Teich mit Brotdrunk 250ml je 1000l Sorry aber dann kann ich deine Fischlis verstehen haste vor Jogurt zu machen .Nu hast es schon selber erkannt (rate jedem ab diese Kanne ungetestet in diesen angegebenen ---Mengen -- . Allso eines weiss ich mit sicherheit so NICHT.     Auf das Wort Menge kommt es an   . Mache auf c.a. 1Kilo Koiessen 40 ml Kanne und das Reicht .und so sehen meine koi aus



Mhhhmmm....das scheint eine Krankheit jeglicher Foren zu sein, absichtlich oder unversehens etwas falsch zu verstehen und dann entsprechend kommentieren. NATÜRLICH 250ml je 1000l denn das steht eindeutig in der Beschreibung des Verkäufers des Brotdrunkes und ebenfalls NATÜRLICH in den Teich und nicht übers Fütter, Deine Angabe von 40ml je Kilo ist also völlig unnötig und nicht widersprochen, auf mein Koimenue waren es gar nur ein paar Tropfen zum Vollsaugen.Naja, wie es immer so ist gibt es Menschen die wissen vorher schon alles und sind entsprechende Helfer wenn es um Meinungsaustausche geht.
Danke dennoch für Deine Antwort auch wenn wenig Nützliches darin war. 40ml auf 1Kg sind so vernachlässigbar dass weder Nachteil noch Vorteil zu spüren wäre da es sich ja eh sofort im Wasser verflüchtigt.
MfG


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Lass mal den Frust weg das war nicht böss gemeint:smoki ich benutz das kanne schon lange aber nicht in den Mengen nur weils da steht . ich Reiner und Du


----------



## sbecs (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Schon ok, ist nur immer "sehr hilfreich" wenn man in Problemen steckt, diese schildert um evtl. andere davor zu bewahren und dann sagen wir mal "wenig hilfreiche" Kommentare einstecken muss eben typisch für viele Foren.
Wat rauchst Du da ?


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Gut dann gehts ja aber hast keinen Namen  Rauchen Leider NÖÖÖÖ :smoki warum hast das eigentlich in so grossen mengen in den Teich geschüttet ?? ich mache das nur ins Essen und schau doch mal habe doch genug Bilder hier eingesetzt kois sehen doch gut aus und mein Wasser auch . Gruss Reiner :cu


----------



## setra61 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute,

möchte mich ja nicht einmischen,
aber auf der Seite von Happykoi ( http://www.happykoi.eu/1590365.htm) fand ich folgenden Satz.

Achtung! Wenn mit Zeolit im Filter gearbeitet wird, darf kein Salz im Teich eingesetzt werden, da dies einen sofortigen, für die Fische lebensbedrohlichen Ammoniakschub auslösen würde.

Nur so eine Idee,
da ja von Salz und Zeolit noch nichts geschrieben war.


----------



## sbecs (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Gut dann gehts ja aber hast keinen Namen  Rauchen Leider NÖÖÖÖ :smoki warum hast das eigentlich in so grossen mengen in den Teich geschüttet ?? ich mache das nur ins Essen und schau doch mal habe doch genug Bilder hier eingesetzt kois sehen doch gut aus und mein Wasser auch . Gruss Reiner :cu



Nun da man auf der Suche im Netz das eine oder andere zu lesen bekommt auch von namhaften Schreibern dachte ich es mal zu probieren. Stärkung des Immunsystems, Wohltat für die Schleimhäute,Senkung der Bakterienpopulation (der negativen wie Schimmel etc.), Förderung der Verdauung usw, eben all das was so alles angepriesen wird bei MSB. Ich las sogar das jemand nur mit diesen Bakkis seine 3 Teiche klar, gesund kurz im Lot hält.
Die Mengen sind ja nun auch nicht soooo groß gewesen, anfangs 5 l auf  20000l, später wöchentlich beim Wasserwechsel 100ml auf 1000l und alles immer verdünnt in Wasser langsam verteilt.
Sah auch anfangs gut aus, Wasser war am nächsten Morgen glasklar und extreme Störungen konnte man nicht erkennen. Seit meinem Besuch beim Doc weiß ich nun auch mehr, Trichos in geringen Mengen waren vorhanden, Karbonathärte trotz täglichem Wasserwechsel lag zwischen 3 und 4 , kurzum es waren wohl noch einige andere Sachen welche dazu führten dass sich die Fischis unwohl fühlten.
Definitiv war jedenfalls keine angepriesene heilende Wirkung bei Verletzungen (ablaichen) festzustellen, das brachte dann erst Propolis.
Das Futter weichte ich in wenigen Tropfen auf ein Wasserglas ein also auch nichts gravierendes.
Habe also keinen Nutzen aber mögliche Störungen festgestellt.
Gruss


----------



## sbecs (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



setra61 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> möchte mich ja nicht einmischen,
> aber auf der Seite von Happykoi ( http://www.happykoi.eu/1590365.htm) fand ich folgenden Satz.
> ...



Wer sagte etwas von Zeolith?

Wenn es neues Zeolith wäre bestünde auch keine Gefahr denn Zeolith gibt ab einer höher-prozentigen Salzlauge die gebundenen Stoffe wie Nitrat, Phosphat u.a. wieder ab, es kann also nach einer gewissen Dauer des Einsatzes im Filter regeneriert werden, natürlich ausserhalb des Teiches  .
Zeolith absorbiert b.z.w. tauscht gewisse Ionen gegen Salzionen aus und bindet diese dadurch bis zur Regeneration, mehr macht Zeolith nicht, ähnlich wie Aktivkohle nur dass die glaub ich nicht regeneriert werden kann.


----------



## sbecs (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

"...schau doch mal habe doch genug Bilder hier eingesetzt kois sehen doch gut aus und mein Wasser auch..."

Nun wenn ich Dir Bilder meiner Kois zeige sehen diese auch gut aus, Scheuern und Fressunlust Einzelner kann man auf Bildern nicht erkennen aber ich glaube Dir dass sich Deine Wohlfühlen nur ob das wirklich an MSB liegt oder trotz MSB so ist weil der Rest stimmt wäre wohl zu beweisen.
Gruss


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Na nur keinen Stress wenn ihr so über die Backis Meckert lassen wir sie einfach weg kommt eben wieder ein Joggurd rein . Lass doch mal 1-2 Bilder Sehen von deinen Koi bin gespannt . einen Namen ????? na   Ich Reiner du wie    Zeig mal was bin Gespannt.ich bin auch immer für was neues zu haben wenns geht warum nicht was von einem anderen Lernen immer OK Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Ach so das ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen hier der Link  www.koifuttershop.org/milchsaeure-koi-snack.html


----------



## sbecs (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi,
Bilder kannste doch im Album sehen, Fischlis sind schon zu erkennen, zwar nicht in Hochglanzquali aber dennoch.
Ich heiße übrigens Steffen 

Das es diese Bakkis bereits im Futter gibt weiß ich ja deshalb ja auch das anfängliche Vertrauen. Mag sein dass die im Futter vielleicht doch, in gewisser geringer Konzentration, etwas positives Bewirken. jedenfalls die Geschichten von MSB im Teichwasser und dann wäre alles easy kann ich nicht bestätigen und werde die 4 Kanister MSB-Getreide nicht mehr verwenden, wegkippen oder dem Hund beifüttern was auch immer, jedenfalls nicht mehr in den Teich.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## nicki 55 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo zusammen,
haben in unserem neuen teich vom letzten jahr auch tierisch mit fadenalgen zu
kämpfen.die werte sind alle in ordnung,aber man bekommt die biester nicht in den
griff.habe dazu mal zwei fragen wieviel muß man auf 1000l reinschütten und muß man das uvc licht dabei ausstellen.
liebe grüsse
nicki


----------



## Olli.P (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Nicki,

laut Kanne soll man beim Fermentgetreide flüssig 50ml auf 1000L Teichwasser einbringen. Das Fermentgetreide sollte mit "warmen" Wasser (Gießkanne) gemischt werden und dann nach dem einbringen für min. 48h die UVC ausschalten!


----------



## nicki 55 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

vielen dank olli,
ich werde den brottrunk gleich bestellen und von der wirkung bald
berichten.
gruß
nicki:cu


----------



## Napi (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi,

also ich hab es probiert und bin sehr Positiv überrascht. Hatte nach ca.2-3 Tagen Glasklares Wasser, vorher eine Sichttiefe von ca. 20-30cm jetzt 120-150cm. Ich habe bei der ersten verwendung 100ml auf 1000L Wasser und dann wöchentlich 50ml auf 1000L dosiert. 

MfG
Mike


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Erstmal schön das du einen Namen hast Steffen  Nu noch mal  ich habe mit den Milchseurebackis ESSEN für die koi gezaubert. Habe das aber nie in so grossen Mengen in den Teich gegeben mein Wasser ist nur so gut weil ich eine sehr grosse Filteranlage gebastelt habe . Zum Verstehen  18 000 L wasser im Teich und 3 000 L Filter dazu noch 3 mal Biotec 350 B alls Feinfilter UVC 55 Watt und UVC 18 Watt. und möchte noch mal auf das was der Herr Peter geschrieben hat verweisen Er hat schon Recht wenn er Schreibt : 





> Liebe Teichfreunde!
> Im Folienteich leiden wir doch an der Akkumulation gewisser Stoffe: Phosphor, Stickstoff, ...
> (Futter, Blätter und was auch sonst immer kommt in den Teich rein
> und raus kommt durch Verdunstung nur reines Wasser,
> ...


-  Danke das du das Geschrieben hast meine Kois Dankens Dir auch Gruss Reiner


----------



## nicki 55 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo olli,
habe eben meinen brottrunk bekommen.
ist es egal ob die sonne scheint ,oder muß es etwas bedeckt sein.
liebe grüsse
nicki


----------



## Olli.P (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi Nicki,

das ist wohl egal......... 

Hauptsache ist, wenn vorhanden, die UVC vorher auszuschalten und dann min. 48h aus zu lassen!


----------



## Rainer M. (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute,Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht,wir hatten die letzte woche krautsalad und habe eine tasse von dem sud in den filtergraben gegossen.
seitdem ist das wasser aufgeklart 60cm
keine günalgen kein braunes wasser

LG Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Rainer,

hast mal vorher nachher Bilder?


----------



## Rainer M. (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo olli

leider nein,hab nicht gedacht das es funst,aber michsäurebackis sind in vielen lebensmittel drin.
hab auch mur nee 3/4tasse reingegeben.

lg rainer


----------



## Olli.P (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi,

okay wenn's funzt isses ja gut


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Rainer wie viel Wasser ist in deinem Teich das mit der Tasse könnte dann eine Masseinheit für andere sein denn ich habe ca. 20000 Liter und habe einen halben Liter in den Teich gegeben. Nu ist er so ( Bild) und dein Teich wie ist der davon geworden Gruss Reiner


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Na, ist das jetzt ein Futterzusatz oder ein Universal-Wasser-Klärmittel?

Das sind doch 2 Paar Schuhe, 
ob man das in den sebsthergestellten Futterteig mischt - dann wird´s proportional zum Appetit sein,
oder ins Wasser kippt - dann wird´s proportional zur Kubatur bzw. Verunreinigung sein!

P.S.: Oder ist das ein Futterzusatz, der das Wasser reinigt?
Gibt´s dann auch Wasser-Klärmittel, die nahrhaft sind?


----------



## Olli.P (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi Peter,


guckst du hier selbst und machst dir dein eigenes Bild........ 


Und wer's noch ein bisschen teurer mag.............. :smoki

Hier die Herstellerseite........... 

Wenn man sich nun die Zusammensetzung beider Mittel, Fermentgetreide flüssig und Anarex-Bio (hier: Was ist Anarex.......und welche Wirkung hat es) anschaut, könnte man sich schon fast fragen, wer hat von wem Abgekupfert........... 

Hoffentlich endet das nich so wie bei Apple und Samsung zur Zeit...................


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Sapperlott - das ist ein Teufelszeug!
Das erinnert mich frappierend an BLITZO:
Der Link ist mehr als überzeugend (bitte ansehen);
Blitzo sollte man unbedingt auch im Teich ausprobieren!


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Peter  Der ist aber schwer zu schlagen dein Blitzo


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Rainer achte auf den Sauerstoffgehalt bei  anwendungen mit Backies gut Spruddeln lassen das Wasser das ist Wichtig


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Reiner´s Tipp ist UNBEDINGT zu beachten:
Da im Teichwasser ein grundlegend anderes Milieu vorliegt, 
als die angesprochenen Bakterien zum Leben benötigen, sterben diese sofort ab; 
die folglich einsetzenden Fäulnisprozesse sind sehr sauerstoffzehrend!

Durch das starke Gesprudel wird freies CO2 ausgetrieben und der pH-Wert angehoben.
Das schädigt die submersen Pflanzen, 
was aber im Koiteich keine Rolle spielen dürfte, weil da ohnehin keine wachsen.
Ihre Rolle wird daraufhin von Fadenalgen oder Schwebealgen übernommen,
welche die durch die Bakteriendüngung zugeführten Nährstoffe verwenden;
es hängt eben alles zusammen!


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen.

Wer sich für den Hersteller von Brottrunk/Fermentgetreide "KANNE" interessiert, sollte dieser Tage mal bei „Schaufenster spezial“ auf münchen-tv hereinschauen.
Dienstag, 01.11.2011um 10:45 Uhr
Donnerstag, 03.11.2011 um 10:45 Uhr / 17:45 Uhr

oder bei münchen2:
täglich 28.10.-06.11.2011 um 15.45 Uhr

Der Sender kann wohl europaweit über ASTRA 1F auf 19,2° Ost empfangen werden.

Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich die Zeit dafür finde... oder den Sender um es aufzuzeichnen.


----------



## Rainer M. (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Uwe

Bei mir hat das mit Brotdrunk sehr gut gefundst. 1liter auf 13000 liter,nach drei Wochen war das Wasser Glassklar.

mfg   Rainer


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Rainer  Wichtig ist Sauerstoff und alle 3 Monate leicht nachdosieren   0,2 Liter das reicht bei 13000 Liter  . Viel Spass


----------



## holly1357 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hi,

mir hat der koi doc empfohlen für die innenhälterung als Kur 500ml auf 7000l liter alle drei tage.

kommt mir ein wenig viel vor.

gruß holly


----------



## buddler (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

moin!
normalerweise sollte man 50 ml/m³ zusetzen.allerdings ist das auch noch ne verträgliche dosis.damit kannst du nix falsch machen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Annett (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo.

Nur nochmal kurz wegen dem Video im TV.
http://www.muenchen-tv.de/schaufenster/Kanne_Brottrunk-8621.html
So muss man sich nicht nach den Sendezeiten richten.... 

Mir wurde das Fermentgetreide übrigens nach Abgabe einer Kotprobe in der Vet.medizinischen Fakultät für ein Pferd empfohlen, da man etwas zu wenig Milchsäurebakterien gefunden hatte. Leider konnte ich den 5 l Kanister nicht komplett verfüttern, da ich wegen der Gewichtszunahme das Kraftfutter komplett gestrichen habe. Und pur trinkt das saure Zeug keiner. 
In den Teich habe ich immer noch nichts davon gegeben. Ich trau mich nicht.


----------



## zickenkind (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo @ all,
so die Saison ist vorbei. Habe heute meinen Teich winterfest gemacht. Filter eingemottet, Morgen noch den Sprudler installieren und dann kann der Winter kommen. 
Doch was musste ich in den letzten Wochen feststellen, habe aus Mangel an Brottrunk die Zugabe in den letzten Wochen eingestellt. Was muss ich berichten….. die Fadenalgen haben wieder zugenommen.  
Hatte den ganzen Sommer keine im Teich seid Zugabe von Kanne.  Kanne ausgesetzt sind sie wieder da. 
Okay, ob nun gut oder nicht, dafür oder dagegen, ob Chemie oder Biologisch……
Jeder muss selbst entscheiden wie er die Algen bekämpfen möchte, ich hatte den  Sommer über klares Wasser, wenn mal Zeit war gab es einen Wasserwechsel so alle 2-3 Monate, regelmäßige Reinigung des Filters (Naturagart) und UV Lampe.
 Wasserwerte Top, Fische fidel und immer am Betteln auf Futter, jede Menge Kleinstlebewesen, Pflanzen gut, und und und und……
Dosierung alle 14 Tage 1,5 Liter, Futter:  ab und an Handfütterung mit Futterpaste und beigemischt Kanne Pulver. 
So, das war mein Bericht über diese Saison, bin mal gespannt wer noch berichten wird.


----------



## Teicher (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo an alle, 
Ich habe "Kanne" den ganzen Sommer im Teich hinein getan, ca. 10ltr.  Ich glaub schon das ess gewirkt hat.  Jetzt im Sept.,habe ich'n Pumpe raus und alles schon sauber macht.  Dabei, wie immer ein teilwasser wechsel gemacht, etwa 3 kubik mtr.  Wenn ich zum Teich schau, kommt es mir so vor als wenn's Wasser noch nie so klar war.  Jedenfalls hab ich mei freid dro.
Machts gut alle u. Tschüüüs
Jimmy


----------



## nano (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
Kanne Brottrung scheint das allround Mittel zu sein !? Wie im Meerwasser die Wodka Methode gegen Nitrat ,was hier auch immer wieder zu Diskusionen führt ,ob gut oder schlecht ! Ich bekenne mich zum Schnaps und fahre gut damit !
Würde Wodka gerne mal im Teich probieren ,wären dann zwischen 200 - 500 ml bei 10.000 L Teichwasser TÄGLICH !! Dann wird Kanne preislich interessanter ,wobei im Teich noch andere Parameter fehlen !
In meinem ersten Teichjahr hatte ich einen Filterstarter und bin gut damit gefahren ,immer mal nachdosiert !
Dieses Jahr 3- 4 mal Brottrung  750 ml aus Lebensmittelgeschäft ab und zu eingebracht,immer mal leichte Besserung ! (aber nicht akzeptabel ) ! Nächstes Jahr werde ich dann gleich mit 5 -10 L Kanne einsteigen und dosieren ,als Filter und Teichstart 1 L dann nach bedarf  !?   
Werde dann nächstes Jahr berichten ob GUT oder nicht SO gut ,wobei die Meinungen wieder auseinander gehen werden !!!?  :beten


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Nun ja der eine mehr der andere weniger ich hab nur 3 Liter auf 10000 Liter verbraucht und alle 3Monate 0,2 Liter nachdosiert es hat auf alle fälle gut geklapt  Kuckste hier Wasser ist 1,30 - 1,40m Tief


----------



## buddler (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

moin!
wer stolzer besitzer kleiner teiche ist und für den die 5 liter kanister zu groß erscheinen,dem kann ich raten, den rest in kleineren portionen einzufrieren.mein kollege hat die gefrohrenen blöcke übers jahr verteilt reingeworfen und sehr gute ergebnisse erzielt.
scheint auch zu funktionieren.
gruß jörg


----------



## zickenkind (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Reiner (nano),

" Kanne Brottrunk scheint das allround Mittel zu sein !? " Mit Sicherheit nicht, aber wenn es hilft? Warum nicht. Mein Becken hat so ca. 23 t Wasserinhalt. Ich dosiere wie schon geschrieben so alle  14 Tage 1,5 Liter Kanne. Aus dem Kanister, gleich in einer größeren Bestellung damit sich Porto auch rentiert. Wasser war die Saison immer klar und ohne große Algen, Fadenalgen, Algenblüten usw. hatte ich nicht. Jeder muss aber selber versuchen ob es auch klappt. Es kann helfen aber mit Sicherheit kein Allrounder..........


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Micha nu ich habe das hier Bild und ist das deinige auch das selbe  Kosten 17 .80 euro Nun wie auch immer es klapt Gruss Reiner


----------



## buddler (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

moin!
raifeisen verkauft das gesöff für 12,45 euro.
gruß jörg


----------



## Annett (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Moin.

Und direkt bei Kanne gibts das für 7.70 Euro plus Versand (3.50)... macht 11.20 Euro. 
https://www.kanne-brottrunk.de/land/Kanne-Bio-Fermentgetreide-fluessig-BodenPflanzen::9.html

Meinen Vierbeinern munden übrigens die Energiebarren sehr gut. Und mir auch ab und zu.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

..und wenn man 7 Pötte nimmt sind es nur 51€


----------



## zickenkind (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
17,80€ ist doch einfach zu teuer. Ich bestelle immer direkt bei Kanne so wie Annett schon geschrieben hat. Dann aber gleich so viele Kanister wie ich die Saison über benötige und einen immer in Reserve für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## buddler (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

na dann ist kanne wohl der billigste lieferant.gut zu wissen.


----------



## Olli.P (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi,

Kanne ist ja auch der Hersteller und nebenbei ist da dann keiner mehr zwischen, der auch noch was verdienen will.................... 

Kleine Empfehlung von einem Kanne Mitarbeiter:

Das Fermentgetreide mit "warmem" Wasser an mischen, dann sollen die MSB lt. ihm förmlich explodieren............. :smoki


Edit sagt noch:


Kanne Fermentgetreide kann ab 8° Wassertemp. verwendet werden..............


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

..und dann der Schock wenn sie ins kalte Wasser gekippt werden.


----------



## buddler (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

macht nix,die haben alle thermowäsche an.
nee,das zeug kann man auch einfrieren und es passiert nichts mit den MSB.


----------



## buddler (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

sauerteig kann man auch über mehrere monate einfrieren und die MSB sind danach wieder topfit


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo möchte euch mal was berichten was mir mit dem Kanne Brottrunk passiert ist . Allso ich hatte an meinem Handgelenk einen komichen Ausschlag da ich nu viel im Teichwasser rum Plansche und mit den Kois Spiele ist der Ausschlag zurück gegangen . Nu Dachte ich gleich an den Brottrunk weil sonst nichts in den Teich rein karm  nu habe mir 2 Wochen jeden Tag Kanne Brottrunk auf den Ausschlag gerieben und was soll ich noch schreiben er ist weg . Ein Wunder oder ????? es muss schon was mit der Milchseure zu tuhen haben bin kein Arzt oder so aber total froh das ich den komichen Ausschlag los bin . Gruss Reiner    Kanne Brottrunk ist scheinbar doch ein Wundermittel


----------



## buddler (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo rainer!
MSB dringen in die haut ein und das wird den heilenden effekt ausgelöst haben.
was bei tieren wirkt,sollte beim menschen auch funktionieren.für tiere wird die äußere anwendung mit MSB auch empfohlen.
gruß jörg


----------



## nano (20. März 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
so ,dann berichte ich  auch mal was mir mit Kanne Fermentgetreide aufgefallen ist !
 Nach der Eisschmelze hatte ich 2 Tote Gründlinge ,dann habe ich einen kranken __ Shubunkin gesehen - dreht  sich im Kreis oder hängt leblos an der Oberfläche ,hatte ihn schon im Netz habe hin aber trotzdem seinem Schicksal überlassen  - . Wasser ist Grün und voller Fadenalgen  -Sichttiefe ca. 20 cm - . Filter läuft seit einer Woche ohne nennenswerten Erfolg ! 
Nun zur rigorosen Gegenmaßnahme ,am Fr. 16.03 , 3/4 Wasserwechsel und 1/2 Liter Kanne Fermentgetreide angemischt und langsam in den Teich gegeben !
WAS SOLL ICH SAGEN !!!
Wasser glasklar und am So. 18.03. , TOTGEWEIHTER  Fisch ist PUTZMUNTER !!!???
Liegt es am Wasserwechsel oder an Kanne ??? oder beides zusammen !!!


----------



## nicki 55 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo nanno,:
haben den brottrunk im letzten jahr auch ausprobiert,
"ich war nicht begeistert" die fadenalgen haben sich vermehrt ohne ende.
wir haben einen dicken fadenalgenteppich im teich ca.40-50cm.hoch,und
sind nur am abschöpfen.die fadenalgen wahren im herbst,und im sind in diesem
frühjahr extrem.das wasser ist aber glasklar.
liebe grüsse
nicki:


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. März 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo Nicki,
die Fadenalgen KÖNNTEN  durch die UVC verursacht sein.
Andere Algen werden durch die UVC zerstört = glasklares Wasser.
Die "Rückstände" der zerstörten Algen sind dann die Grundlage für die Bildung von Fadenalgen. Alles sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt, die Experten hier können das sicherlich ausführlicher.
Eventuell gibt es auch noch ein paar andere "Tatsachen", die bei Euch dazu beitragen, daß ihr so massiv Fadenalgen habt. Wie sind denn die Wasserwerte derzeit?
Ich nutze im Frühjahr, im Abstand von 4 Wochen, jeweils 1 Liter EM.
Eine Gießkanne Teichwasser, 1 l EM rein, und dann um den Teich gehend, reingießen - klappt allerbest. Dem Teichwasser bekommt es, die Vegetation ist prima. Die Fische finden es übrigens auch toll.


----------



## nicki 55 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

hallo eva-maria,
die werte haben wir noch nicht gemessen und der filter, läuft seit ca.14 tagen.
der algenwuchs fing eigentlich im letzten sommer an.darauf habe ich den
brottrunk ausprobiert.die werte wahren eigentlich immer in ordnung, werde sie aber in den nächsten tagen mal messen.den fischen ging es aber auch immer gut.habe gehört,das 
das es in diesem jahr allgemein viele probleme mit den fadenalgen geben soll.
liebe grüsse aus dem norden 
von nicki


----------



## blechverbieger (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen
kann mir einer sagen, ab welcher Wassertemparatur ich Oase biokick einstreuen kann?


----------



## rut49 (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

, blechverbieger,
(du hast doch bestimmt einen richtigen Vornamen, )

Die Wassertemperatur sollte mind. 10Gr. haben. ( Gemessen nicht am Tag, sondern nachts.)

:cuRegina


----------



## Limnos (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hi

@Warum aber dein Ammonium hochgeschossen ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Ammonium kommt eigentlich nur über den Urin in Form vom Harnstoff ins Wasser.

Es gibt sehr viele Stickstoffquellen. Auch den Harnstoff haben wir ja aus unserer Nahrung oder aus dem Abbau körpereigener Stoffe hergestellt, und das ist für Fische nicht anders. Anders ist nur, dass Kot und Urin aus einer Körperöffnung (Kloake) kommen und m.W. auch gemeinsam abgegeben werden. Alles Eiweiß enthält Stickstoff in Form der *Amin*osäuren, DNA und RNA sind stickstoffhaltig, Vit*amine* sind es größtenteils auch. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass bei Fehlmanipulationen am Teich es zum vermehrten Absterben von Organismen kommt durch Störung des biologischen Gleichgewichts. Sollte es die Milchsäure selbst sein, die algenwidrig ist, dann sollte man auch nur die hinzugeben. Milchsäurebakterien können nämlich im Teich nur weiter existieren und sich vermehren, wenn sie ihre Nahrung: Milchzucker vorfinden.
Darüber hinaus bekämpfen Milchsäurebakterien, wo sie günstige Bedingungen vorfinden, andere, evtl. nützliche Bakterien, wovon man ja auch Gebrauch macht, wenn man Lebensmittel (Gurken Bohnen, Weißkohl, Milchprodukte etc.) durch milchsaure Gärung haltbar macht.

MfG. und besten Osterwünschen
Wolfgang


----------



## mcreal (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin langsam auch soweit,mich(oder besser unseren Teich) mal an diesem "Biologischen Wundermittel" auszuprobieren.
Der tägliche Kampf mit den Faden Algen,geht mir langsam auf den Keks.
Ich wäre schon zufrieden,wenn sich damit der Algenwuchs etwas abschwächen würde.
Wenn wir nicht spätestens aller zwei Tage die Algen raus holen würden,wären unsere Kois wahrscheinlich bald nicht mehr sichtbar.

Was sollte man den nun letztendlich für ein Produkt nehmen,wenn man sich vorallem eine "Bekämpfung" der Fadenalgen erhofft 

Kanne Brottrunk für Pflanzen oder Fermentgetreide/Bodenu.Pflanzen


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Mike 
Nu mach mal nicht einfach was in dein Gewässer .
Lese mal aufmerksam alles was Wolfgang hier schon geschrieben hat denn er hat da Recht. .Kanne ist gut damit unsere Koi besser Verdauen mache das ins Essen Sticks einweichen das ist gut für Tier und Mensch ( Darmflora)
Dein Wasser ist aus anderen gründen so grün ( zu viele Nerstoffe oder zu viele Fische die das auslösen ) 
Wieviel Koi haste den in deine 8000 Liter und wie gross sind die schon mach mal ein Bild davon .
Gruss R.
Wasser one Kanne 1,60m  T. 20 000 Liter Wasser


----------



## mcreal (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Reiner,

also irgendwas rein kippen in mein Gewässer mache ich bestimmt nicht.
Nur hier geht es ja um nichts chemisches.Und mit den Milchsäurebakterien,scheinen ja einige sehr gute Erfolge erzielt zu haben.

Mein Wasser ist übrigens nicht grün.Im Gegenteil.Ich habe absolut klares Wasser bis auf den Grund.(1,40m)
Nur das tägliche abfischen der Fadenalgen nervt einen doch ziemlich.Allerdings sind diese mir dennoch lieber wie trübes und grünes Wasser.
Man hätte halt gern den "perfekten" Teich...

Das ich zu wenig Pflanzen habe ist mir durchaus bewußt.Allerdings macht es auch nicht viel Sinn,für neue Pflanzen.Hatten schon vor ein paar Wochen "aufgestockt",nur unsere "Räuber",haben diese zum fressen gern.
Vor zwei Monaten,waren wir übrigens noch komplett ohne Fadenalgen.Das warme Wetter mit viel Sonne die letzten Tage,trägt sicherlich auch dazu bei.Der Teich liegt ab Mittag bis Abends voll in der Sonne.

Aktuelle Fotos gibt es in meinem Album.


----------



## Doc (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Wo sind denn da Fadenalgen?


----------



## mcreal (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Die Fotos sind ca. 2 Monate alt.Zu dieser Zeit hatte ich in der Tat null Fadenalgen.Da setzte sich das Zeug an einer bestimmten Stelle auf den Kies ab.
Nun hat sich dies wieder geändert.Der Kies ist wieder "sauber".Dafür hängt jetzt das Zeug an Pflanzen und Ufermatten.
Wollte mit dem Bild nur die Wasserklarheit dokumentieren,weil Reiner dies ansprach.
Das Wasser ist glücklicher Weise weiterhin so schön klar.


----------



## Stoer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das der Kanne Brottrunk für Pflanzen, bei mir die Fadenalgen beseitigt hat und die wasserpflanzen wachen super.


----------



## Maik (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo!
Ich wollte auch mal meine Erfahrungen in punkto Fadenalgen dazugeben !
Hat zwr nicht mit Bakterien oder sonstige zugaben im Teich zu tun!
Ich hatte auch jetzt Mittlerweile fast 4 Jahre immer Problem mit Fadenalgen!
Habe ohne ende Pflanzen gepflanzt sogar 4 Pflanzeninseln habe ich gebaut !
Aber ich hatte jedes Jahr trotzdem immer Probleme mit den blöden Fadenalgen!
Dann habe ich irgendwie mal was von Zeolith gehört!
Habe mich versucht im Netz schlau zu lesen aber mann findet nicht wirklich viel über den einsatz von Zeolith im Gartenteich und wenn war es eher negativ !
Aber egal habe ich mir gesagt ich teste es einfach!
Nun habe ich vor ca 3 Monaten das Zeolith eingesetzt !
Und jetzt nach ca 3 Monaten habe fast keine Fadenalgen mehr nur ein paar am rand direkt an Folie aber diesen Rest sieht mann kaum!
Der Nachteil ist nur mann darf sie nicht zu lange drinnenlassen sonst erhält mann leider ne böse überaschung denn wenn das Zeolith voll ist gibt es leider die Stoffe in doppelter Menge wieder in den Teich ab!
daher sollte mann es rechtzeitig regenerieren oder tauschen!
Aber bei richtiger Anwendung ist alles super!
Klasse Wasser wenig Algen und den Kois geht es auch sehr gut !

Wie gesagt ich würde diese Steinchen jedem weiterempfehlen obwohl ich jetzt warscheinlich an viele wiedersprüche stoße!  Aber ich bin begeistert von den Steinchen!

Wer von euch hat es vieleicht auch mal getestet !?

Gruß Maik


----------



## mcreal (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Maik,

ich habe ebenfalls seit ein paar Wochen Zeolith im Einsatz.
Habe damit auch sehr schnell meinen hohen Phosphatwert wieder runter bekommen.
Die Fadenalgen sind aber bisher trotzdem geblieben.
Wie lange läßt Du es den drin,bevor Du es wieder austauschst bzw. regeneriest?

Ich dachte das Zeolith gibt die aufgenommen Stoffe nur wieder in einem Salzbad ab


----------



## Maik (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*

Hallo!
Folgendes nein sobald  das Zeolith voll gibt es leider die Stoffe in doppelter Menge zurück in den Teich!
Tja wie habe ich Zeolith angewendet !
Da ich ja übervorsichtig war habe ich es so gemacht:
Ich habe das Zeolith ca 5 KG im letzten Abschnitt meines Filters gepackt!
Und habe es alle 2 Wochen gewechselt ps nein ich habe nicht regeneriert ist mir zu aufwendig
da ich das Zeolith sehr günstig bekomme lohnt es sich auch nicht!
Und jetzt nach 3 Monaten mit fast keinen Algen mehr sogar die Unterwasserpflanzen sind jetzt Algenfrei!
Teste ich jetzt alle 4 Wochen das Zeolith zu tauschen !
Und wenn alles so super bleibt werde ich dabei bleiben !
Falls mehr fragen sind einfach Fragen !  

Gruß Maik


----------



## Maik (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



mcreal schrieb:


> Hallo Maik,
> 
> ich habe ebenfalls seit ein paar Wochen Zeolith im Einsatz.
> Habe damit auch sehr schnell meinen hohen Phosphatwert wieder runter bekommen.
> ...



Naja nach ein paar Wochen siehst du nicht wirklich viel erfolg!

Aber bleib dabei Tausche rechtzeitig !
Ich bin mir sicher auch du wirst in den nächsten wochen den Erfolg sehen !

Maik


----------



## Maik (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Milchsäurebakterien, Erfahrungen*



Maik schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Folgendes nein sobald  das Zeolith voll gibt es leider die Stoffe in doppelter Menge zurück in den Teich!
> Tja wie habe ich Zeolith angewendet !
> Da ich ja übervorsichtig war habe ich es so gemacht:
> ...




Achso eins hatte ich noch vergessen !
Es ist wichtig das das gesammte Teichwasser immer durch das Zerolith durchlaufen muß!
Nicht einfach in Teich hängen das bringt nicht viel !


----------



## Sanny219 (24. Mai 2020)

Hallöchen! Bin auf diesen alten Fred gestoßen. Macht das noch wer oder ist das mit dem Brottrunk inzwischen überholt?

Mich würden auch mal Rezepte für Koisnacks interessieren... 

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2020)

Wir machen das alle Jahre wieder und wechseln mal zwischen 1 Jahr EM (effekiven Mikroorganismen) und dem anderen Jahr Kanne-Brottrunk. Wir können nichts negatives dazu vermelden und sind der Meinung, dass es hier & da schon was bewirkt.


----------

